# Fotomontage - profilike



## Clubkatze (2. Februar 2004)

*Fotomontage - profilike - wie?*

Ich hab schon zig tutorials durchforstet, aber nichts passendes gefunden...
Wie zum Teufel kann ich so ein Bild machen?


----------



## patrickpaulsen (2. Februar 2004)

Also, nen Programm dazu gibt es schonmal nicht!
Photoshop ist dafür sehr gut geeignet. 
Ich persönlich würde einfach das Bushbild über den Troll legen, die Nicht-Wichtigen-Pixel wegschneiden und dann hauptsächlich mit dem Radiergummi arbeiten. 
Später kannst du das ganze dann mit dem Reperatur-Pinsel und dem Ausbesserungswerkzeug nachbearbeiten.
Ausserdem musst du dem Bushbild natürlich noch eine Textur, wie die des Trolls verpassen.
Einfacher wirt es wohl kaum gehen. Mir ist zumindest nicht bekannt.
Die meisten Leute vergessen leider oft, das in dem Wort "Grafikbearbeitung" auch das Wort "Arbeit" steckt.
Gut das dem so is, denn sonst wäre ich bald arbeitslos.
Wenn du Lust hasst, können wir aber auch unter Designerkompetenz.de zusammen ein Frage&Antwortspiel machen. Ich schreibe dazu dann Tuturial und veröffentliche es hier.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Das dürfte recht einfach zu realisieren sein: Du holst Dir Dein Ausgangsbild, in diesem Fall halt Gollum. Dann suchst Du Dir den Bush und legst den darüber und maskierst die "Bush-Ebene" und löscht das unerwünschte drumrum. Geht auch mit dem Radiergummi. 
Zur Not mußt Du die Augen etc. noch etwas skalieren und drehen (Bild --> Frei Transformieren) und dann hast Du Deinen Bush-Gollum.
Wenn noch Fragen sind, poste einfach nochmal.

mfG ALF


----------



## zirag (2. Februar 2004)

Natürlich musst du noch die Farbanpassung machen 
mit verschiedenen Farbkorrekturen ggf. auch neue Ebene --> Auf FARBE stellen , dann mit einer Farbe füllen die dem Gollum da ähnelt , ggf. noch die Transparenz runter schrauben und ne Textur drauf 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Februar 2004)

Danke für eure Hilfe...aber ich bekomms immer noch nicht soo gebacken wie ich es gerne hätte  
Hat jemand Zeit mir das so zu erklären als wenn ich 2 Jahre alt wäre?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

OK, ich versuchs 

1. das zu veränderte Bild in PS laden
2. Gesicht (Bush) in das gleiche Bild laden
3. Radiergummi zücken und die überstehenden / die zu veränderten Flächen wegradieren
4. wenn die Proportionen nicht stimmen, das Bild (Bush) skalieren und drehen (Strg-T)
5. zur Not mit dem Reparatur-Werkzeug noch die Kanten-Übergänge ausarbeiten.
6. Farbton vom Bush-Bild mit Strg-U oder über Farbton/Sättigung noch anpassen.

So, das dürfte mittlerweile klar sein, oder?


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Februar 2004)

Jepp, soweit hab ich´s  

Danke erstmal - wie bekomme ich jetzt die Hauttextur von Gollum auf das Bush Bild? Denk dran, 2 jahre alt


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Benutze das Klon-Werkzeug wahlweise auch den Reparatur-Pinsel. Die Quelle mit der Alt-Taste auswählen und drauf los pinseln. Siehe dazu auch F1 und das Handbuch. Es bedarf einiger Übung, aber mit der Zeit wirst Du merken, dass es einfacher ist, als Du denkst.


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Februar 2004)

Naja, so mehr oder weniger hab ich´s jetzt  Ist zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber Übung macht ja bekanntlich den Meister   
Allerdings nicht mitm Bush, sondern mit nem Kumpel von mir...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (2. Februar 2004)

Naja, das schaut doch nicht schlecht aus. Jetzt noch die Übergänge ein bißchen überarbeiten (Reparatur-Pinsel oder Klon-Pinsel) und noch etwas mit dem Uhrzeigersinn drehen und Du hast ein recht passables Ergebnis erzielt.


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Februar 2004)

Herzlichen Dank für deine/eure Hilfe! Werd´mich Morgen nochmal dransetzen und ggf. das bessere Ergebnis posten  

Thx!


----------



## patrickpaulsen (2. Februar 2004)

Ich finds auch witzig! Vielleicht etzwas abstrakt gegenüber dem Original aber cool!


----------



## beeviz (2. Februar 2004)

hihi...
hab sowas mal mit mir und hulk gemacht 

hilft halt nur probieren, probieren, probieren...
ebenendeckkraft, wischfinger, radiergummi, etc....


----------



## Clubkatze (2. Februar 2004)

Das mnit dem Hulk ist ja im Vergleich zu dem Gollum recht einfach...nur n bissel die Gesichtsfarbe ändern... 
Aber diese Struktur reinzubekommen war beim Gollum nicht leicht...übenübenüben - so siehts aus


----------



## patrickpaulsen (2. Februar 2004)

Sieht mir eher nach "Stifflers Mom" aus.... LOL ;-)


----------



## Mythos007 (3. Februar 2004)

Der braucht aber noch mehr Übelkeit im Gesichtsausdruck


----------



## beeviz (3. Februar 2004)

yeah auch geil


----------



## zirag (3. Februar 2004)

@ Klubkatze 

warum deins nicht so gut wirkt , weil die beiden Bilder 2 VERSCHIEDENE Perspektiven haben , du solltest dein eingefügtes Gesicht in einer ähnlichen Perspektive haben wie das von dem Gollum 

dann wäre das schon Super  


mfg ZiRaG


----------



## da_Dj (4. Februar 2004)

Der PS Gott Mythos hat mal wieder zuviel Zeit =) nicht schlecht geworden.


----------



## Clubkatze (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zirag _
> *@ Klubkatze
> 
> warum deins nicht so gut wirkt , weil die beiden Bilder 2 VERSCHIEDENE Perspektiven haben , du solltest dein eingefügtes Gesicht in einer ähnlichen Perspektive haben wie das von dem Gollum
> ...



Jepp, ich weiß - hab aber auf die schnelle kein besseres gefunden - un gut 6GB Bilder durchgucken, nä, muss nicht sein


----------



## Tim C. (4. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Clubkatze _
> *Jepp, ich weiß - hab aber auf die schnelle kein besseres gefunden - un gut 6GB Bilder durchgucken, nä, muss nicht sein  *


Wohl dem, der ein gut geordnetes Bildarchiv hat


----------



## Clubkatze (5. Februar 2004)

Mein Bilderarchiv ist sehr gut geordnet - aber da ich in einer Woche ca. 300 Fotos mache...  ...reicht es die nach Datum zu ordnen   Und nicht nach Personen


----------



## Leugim (5. Februar 2004)

*rechnen*

300 Bilder/Woche macht ca. 1200 im Monat.... bei einer durchschnittlichen Auflösung und jpg-komprimierung hast du ca. 2mb pro Bild.... das mach satte 2 gb pro Monat.... Fotografierst du erst seit drei Monaten Irgendwo hat irgendwer 'n bissel übertrieben...  
Nach was für Kriterien ordnet ihr Bilder ein?


----------



## zirag (5. Februar 2004)

Seit wann hat man 2MB bei EINEM jpg Bild ?

Also bei mir haben Jpg´s 100 - 300 kb 




mfg ZiRaG


----------



## Clubkatze (5. Februar 2004)

*Re: rechnen*



> _Original geschrieben von Leugim _
> *300 Bilder/Woche macht ca. 1200 im Monat.... bei einer durchschnittlichen Auflösung und jpg-komprimierung hast du ca. 2mb pro Bild.... das mach satte 2 gb pro Monat.... Fotografierst du erst seit drei Monaten Irgendwo hat irgendwer 'n bissel übertrieben...
> Nach was für Kriterien ordnet ihr Bilder ein? *



Nicht ganz richtig - meine Fotos haben alle, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, eine Größe von ~630kb (2 Mio.Pixel). 300 Sind´s in einer "guten" Woche, im Schnitt (ja, ich habe etwas übertrieben  ~200) und ich spreche nicht von künstlerisch anspruchsvollen Landschaftsaufnahmen, sondern von Partypics , hauptsächlich Mädels 
Hier ist eine kleine aber feine Auswahl zu finden: http://home.tiscali.de/bonassesofpaderborn/index.html


----------



## Mythos007 (5. Februar 2004)

@Clubkatze, ich hoffe Du kennst diese Frau (hier rechts im Bild). Ich
zahle 500 Euro* für ein professionelles Fotoshooting mit Ihr... Kontakt
bitte per email an Mythos007@tutorials.de - vielen Dank im Voraus...

=> http://home.tiscali.de/bonassesofpaderborn/images/CIMG5766.jpg 

oder diese 

=> http://home.tiscali.de/bonassesofpaderborn/images/CIMG4022.jpg

sollte Sie meinem gesuchten Profil entsprechen


----------



## Philip Kurz (5. Februar 2004)

Partnerbörse @ tutorials.de 

Mythos, bist du dir sicher, dass du für das jeweilige Mädel den richtigen Preis angegeben hast ? Naja, Geschmäcker sind verschieden. (So, genug OT)


----------

